# 
,  ! , ,   -  ,    ,       ,     (   ,   )?

----------


## iristr

.  .  - ..       185   30 .  .

----------


## Nataliya_S

MSpos 5,  .   18   .   , .     .     : ,   100%  ..,    .    ,    ,                .  .   . 
 .   ,              ,     10-15 .
    ,             ., ,       ,     , ..   ,             (       ),   ,                . .. ,   ,   ,      "",      .         ,  ,  .  
   ,  .

----------

> MSpos 5,  .   18   .   , .     .     : ,   100%  ..,    .    ,    ,                .  .   . 
>  .   ,              ,     10-15 .
>     ,             ., ,       ,     , ..   ,             (       ),   ,                . .. ,   ,   ,      "",      .         ,  ,  .  
>    ,  .


  !  ,,        /

----------


## iristr

!

----------


## Nataliya_S

.  ,  . 
    ,    -  ,            .  ,   192      (       / ).
 ,   ,   " "  ,       .         ,        ,         . ..   ,     ,   ,      ,      ,   ,        .
          ,       ,      . 
      ,   MSpos K .

----------


## iristr

! ,      / :    2020  (   ).

----------


## Nataliya_S

*iristr*,    2020     ,        :Smilie: 
   .  .       6%,           .

----------


## ZHANNET

.    " ,      4  4.1   N 54-      21.03.2017 N -7-20/229@ "         ,   ",           .

,     (, )       (  )    " ", " ",   " "    " 
 10   ,   ,  -   ,       ?
-:  ,        
,         :
-   (,   );
-   (   );
-  .
     .
:     15.06.2018 N 03-01-15/41171, N 03-01-15/41174

----------

.       ,      ,   ?    2 ? 1          ,          ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## Avtaeva

2019      (   15%,      ).       ?          "   / :    2020 "

----------


## Avtaeva

,       .    ,     . ,    ,       ...   ,     ,     ...  ,       ,          ?

----------


## ABell

" " -   .  ,      .

----------


## Nataliya_S

*Avtaeva*,         /,        ,        .   -    .   /         .   ,            .     ,              "",          .             ,         ,        .

----------


## ABell

"   ,            " -        .

----------


## Nataliya_S

> "   ,            " -        .


 , ..             ,     .   ,     "" (/)  ,           ,         ..       .         ,               .

----------


## ABell

> , ..             ,     .   ,     "" (/)  ,           ,         ..       .         ,               .


   ,     .        .

----------


## Nataliya_S

> ,     .        .


  ,      ,

----------


## ABell

1
https://forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=837783

----------


## 223355

.      ,          .      .  ,     .   ,     10 ,    30%  .  ?

----------


## maolik

!
   ,   ,   ,         2020-2021 ?
"      
-   1  2021      
  ,   
 ,   ( ). "
     ,   ???
.

----------


## ABell

.

----------

,  !        :     ? 
 , 6%,   .

----------


## ABell



----------

> 


 ,, ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------

,

----------


## artem2005

> .


?      ,   ,             2021????

----------


## ABell

?

----------


## maolik

> ?


      .....???

----------


## artem2005

> ?


"     
-   1  2021     
  ,  
 ,   ( ). "
     ,   ???"    : "   "     .

----------


## artem2005

https://cbu23.ru/articles/otmena_onl..._2021_goda_ip/  1  2021    

   ,    :

----------


## maolik

,      ,       !

----------

,    01,07,19

----------

,    ,   .         ,  - ?  ,   ,  .   ?     ?

----------


## ABell

""   - " ".  .     .

----------

?  ?

----------

.               .

----------

, , 
    ? 
   -   ,       2021   - , ?
    ?

----------


## ABell

. (  ).

----------

,   ( )        .  ,   .      .     2017 .  ,      .

----------

88002222222, :           ,   . ,    !         01.07.2021.   ..,    ..      ..

----------


## maolik

,  ????!!!      ,    .

----------

.  ,           (    ,         ).  (    ,,    ) ,    .     2017   .

----------


## 130960

> .  ,           (    ,         ).  (    ,,    ) ,    .     2017   .


     ,  ,   ? -   ,   ,      .

----------

.

----------


## Tatty

. 

  ,       . 
  -   ,    " "    ,   .. 
      , / ,   ,              " " ?

    /,     ? 

  -          ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## ABell

,      , ..     (. ).

----------

!   ,          . .       ,    .     (  , ,     ,     )         ,    .

----------


## Nataliya_S

.        , : "  . , ,  ,  . 
.  ,   ..
  ,       1   -"", 2  - " " 
        100% .
      .

          , ..           (   ->    ->   )     ,    ,     ,    .

----------


## Tatty

!

----------


## Tatty

.

           - ? 

     ,    ,    ?   ,    , ..     ,    .

----------


## Je@nne

> .


     ?        .         ?

----------


## Je@nne

> ,      , ..     (. ).


 ,  . ,  ,    ,   .   ,        21 .     :Razz:

----------

,       %  .     .

----------

,      ?    .   .

----------


## Je@nne

,   ?      (    ,  ,    ,   ,       )   .       , ,   ,    .      .

----------

.       ,

----------


## markyze@yandex.ru

> ""   - " ".  .     .


   .       :        ?
      :-(
   :              . .       100      100 ,             5 -  .        ,   5     95  (   ),             . ...        !       !!!         ...       ?

----------


## markyze@yandex.ru

.        ?   -         ?

----------


## ABell

> .       :        ?
>       :-(
>    :              . .       100      100 ,             5 -  .        ,   5     95  (   ),             . ...        !       !!!         ...       ?


""   ...   100 ,  100 .   .

----------


## liubov-feshchenko@mail.ru

,   ,   ?     :"    / ", ..    . .       ,      ?!  -      . .       15   36 .?!   ,      ,   (

----------


## Je@nne

> 36 .?! (


 36.
    ,      ,    -   ,  !  ,          .     .  , -, ,     ,      .     , ,    **   ,      (   ),    2021 .
, ,         -,      .

----------

100 ..

----------

.        .      .     .          ,           .

----------


## Angell

,  ,       ,         ?        ?   0?   ?

----------


## ZHANNET

.      ,   ,       ,    100%,  .    ,       6-8   . ,  100%  -         .   ?      .

----------


## liubov-feshchenko@mail.ru

.  ,      :"    /"?!      ?! .

----------


## liubov-feshchenko@mail.ru

.    ,      ,  ,    ,  : "    / ",    .

----------

> ,  ,       ,         ?        ?   0?   ?


 !   ,     ,    .      ,      .      .    ,      ,   ,      .        1- ?

----------


## liubov-feshchenko@mail.ru

.    ,    ,      (    /  )     ,   ?!    36?     (2.).

----------


## ZHANNET

71,     ?         ,          ,     -     ,     -    ,  ,                6-8 ,  ,        ,  ,     !!!

----------


## Angell

,          ,   ,            ,            ,          ,        .        ,       ,

----------


## Angell

> !   ,     ,    .      ,      .      .    ,      ,   ,      .        1- ?

----------


## Angell

> .    ,    ,      (    /  )     ,   ?!    36?     (2.).


  ,

----------

> 71,     ?         ,          ,     -     ,     -    ,  ,                6-8 ,  ,        ,  ,     !!!


  ,     .       .  .  -  .

----------


## yulyasne

> .    ,      ,  ,    ,  : "    / ",    .


         ( 1057) "" -  6.      -     "".        .

----------


## yulyasne

> ""   - " ".  .     .


, ,    ?
  10     21.03.2017 N -7-20/229@ (.  22.10.2018) , ,  "    () ,         (),   (), , "   "".                .

----------


## yulyasne

,  ,         ,    .       ,                ,     (  )  .         ,    .

   :        ,         "  " ".     7  2018 . N 03-01-15/55519 "   ,   " " ( 1224)     ,        1  990      .        -               .      .      , ?

----------


## ZHANNET

77 ,   ,  ,              ,          ,     ,   ,     ,     .     -  ,     ,     -  ,          ,    ,    50-76/06         100 ,   ,  /  76/05   60/01   51 100 ,  ,         ,  76/06    76/05 100 ,    ,        62/01     90/1 20 ,   51   62/01 20 - .

----------


## ZHANNET

80,  ,        ,  40-50 ,     ,      ,    ,       ?
   ,   ,       , - , - ,  - ,           , .    ????  - ,  ,   ,   ,   .     .    ,   ,       .

----------

> 80,  ,        ,  40-50 ,     ,      ,    ,       ?
>    ,   ,       , - , - ,  - ,           , .    ????  - ,  ,   ,   ,   .     .    ,   ,       .


        (     ),     50       .    ,             ,  .     (    ,)  .         .       /  ,   - 6%   + ..         )))

----------


## Angell

> (     ),     50       .    ,             ,  .     (    ,)  .         .       /  ,   - 6%   + ..         )))


       ,      ,       .     ,

----------

2017,        .       - ((

----------


## ZHANNET

?       ,   ?

----------


## ZHANNET

.   ,       ,      ,       ,    ,   ,    ,   ?      ?     ,  ,     ,  ,    ???      ?
             .

----------


## Je@nne

,         ,   ,      ?  ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,    ,     ,   . ,    ,     !?    ????

----------


## yulyasne

> .   ,       ,      ,       ,    ,   ,    ,   ?      ?     ,  ,     ,  ,    ???      ?
>              .


     -    .    .     -    .

----------

> !   ,          . .       ,    .     (  , ,     ,     )         ,    .


          ( ,    )  ...

----------

1   8.3.      -  .         .   .

----------

!       ? (   )

----------

,   .       2017 .     90%    .   10%   .            .

----------


## ZHANNET

90,     ,    ?    ,    ,  ,    100%          .

----------

> ,      ,       .     ,


 !          01.07.19(.,           ( - ),    /  -? ,         ?     ,     (((.

----------

> !          01.07.19(.,           ( - ),    /  -? ,         ?     ,     (((.


     ?      ?

----------


## ABell

,      ...

----------

> ,      ...


 ...   -     ( )  -       -   -22, -    .   1-        -   ,     -  ...
 -      - >    27.06.2019 N -4-20/12565@ "   " -         .    - " " -   -  -   !     1226  1030 ... -  !    -     (.. - )  ????     -    ?

----------


## yulyasne

> 90,     ,    ?    ,    ,  ,    100%          .


     ,    - ,   .       - ,       :No:         .      ,   " " (        ,       :Confused: )       .

----------


## yulyasne

-      - >    27.06.2019 N -4-20/12565@ "   " -         .    - " " -   -  -   !     1226  1030 ... -  !    -     (.. - )  ????     -    ?[/QUOTE]

 !   ( 1057)           (         "").        ( 1222)    1.0.5  ,    .      (1222),    1   ,     1.0.5   
         ( 1057)      ;
            ( 1222)     .

----------


## ZHANNET

,   , .

----------

!
 ,       -       (  )          ? .

----------

!
 -   .       .           ? .

----------


## ABell

> !
>  -   .       .           ? .


 .

----------


## ABell

> !
>  ,       -       (  )          ? .


  .

----------

,     -   ,      ?  .....
      (   ?    :  100%,  ,    ,   ,  , , ).         -      (          ?

----------


## Nataliya_S

> ,     -   ,      ?  .....
>       (   ?    :  100%,  ,    ,   ,  , , ).         -      (          ?


   : 1   - ;  2   -  100%.      ,   .

----------


## ABell

> ,   .


     ...

----------



----------


## ABell

?

----------

.             ,

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ?      ,   ..   ?

----------

.  .            .      .         ,       .         .

----------


## ZHANNET

?  ,   ,     ?

----------

.      - .       .       . .

----------


## ZHANNET

- -  ,    ,   ,       ,       ,   -  ,   - ,     ,  -,  ,       , ,   ,  ,    .  ,  .     , -,  ,        ,     .                  ,       ,   -     ,   -.... :Hmm:  :Hmm: 
 ,  -      ,     -  .    ,   ,          ,      ,         .    -,   .

----------

,     .

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ,   ,      ,       10-20 ,    ,    .

----------


## ABell

> - -  ,    ,   ,       ,       ,   -  ,   - ,     ,  -,  ,       , ,   ,  ,    .  ,  .     , -,  ,        ,     .                  ,       ,   -     ,   -....
>  ,  -      ,     -  .    ,   ,          ,      ,         .    -,   .


   .

----------

> ,          ,   ,            ,            ,          ,        .        ,       ,


          ?  2  ,     100%    ?     ,   100%?       (   ) -  ?     ?

----------


## ZHANNET

8 ,        ,       ,  ,   , :Frown:        20-30       , 20   ,    ,  20  ,    ,     ,  ,  ,   20  ? -           12-15  2019.

----------


## A L E N A

,  !

 01      ,  01  ,     ,       .
         ,      ,   ?             ,    01       ?   -      ?

----------

122:  ,        "".          . ,   ,    ,    ,  .   ,  ,    .   :    / ?      -       100%?    ,           (   ),    !      ,    ((

  123:      01/07,      .      ,       ,    (, ,  ),    -   .         ,   .    ,       .         (     !)     (   ,  )  , ,     , -       ,  !

----------


## A L E N A

> 122:  ,        "".          . ,   ,    ,    ,  .   ,  ,    .   :    / ?      -       100%?    ,           (   ),    !      ,    ((
> 
>   123:      01/07,      .      ,       ,    (, ,  ),    -   .         ,   .    ,       .         (     !)     (   ,  )  , ,     , -       ,  !


           .  .
        ,    ,                 ,     ..     .      ,            .    ?        ,           ,        .

----------


## A L E N A

> 122:  ,        "".          . ,   ,    ,    ,  .   ,  ,    .   :    / ?      -       100%?    ,           (   ),    !      ,    ((
> 
>   123:      01/07,      .      ,       ,    (, ,  ),    -   .         ,   .    ,       .         (     !)     (   ,  )  , ,     , -       ,  !


          . ..        ,        airnbnb              .      ,            .                          .

----------


## ABell

> .  .
>         ,    ,                 ,     ..     .      ,            .    ?        ,           ,        .


   !  .

----------


## ZHANNET

122      " "  .    ,       ,    ?        ,                .         10-15 ,            ,   ?        .    127,     ,   ,          , / ,          6-8            ?   ?

----------


## A L E N A

> !  .


       ""?

----------


## A L E N A

> 122      " "  .    ,       ,    ?        ,                .         10-15 ,            ,   ?        .    127,     ,   ,          , / ,          6-8            ?   ?


             ?    ? ?
          ,             ?       ?          ?

----------


## ZHANNET

, ,                ,     ,    ,     ,    ,   ,  -   ,   - ,  -  , - ,        ,             ,       ,  . ,    ,   .      ,  100  -  ,       ,    ,        ,          .

----------

> .  .
>         ,    ,                 ,     ..     .      ,            .    ?        ,           ,        .


       ?    ?

----------

> 122      " "  .    ,       ,    ?        ,                .         10-15 ,            ,   ?        .    127,     ,   ,          , / ,          6-8            ?   ?


 ,    .   ,    ,             ,    ,        -  ,       .((

----------


## ZHANNET

,    ,   - -  , - ,   ,   ,       ,     , ,    ,   ,             ,     ,  .     ,    ,       ,   ,   -.           - ,        ,        ,   ,    - -   .     ,     100%,    .

----------


## ABell

> , ,                ,     ,    ,     ,    ,   ,  -   ,   - ,  -  , - ,        ,             ,       ,  . ,    ,   .      ,  100  -  ,       ,    ,        ,          .


     !

----------


## A L E N A

> , ,              ,     ,


        , ..             
       -       ..      ..   



> ,  100  -  ,       ,


  -  "      "
       ?

----------


## A L E N A

> ?    ?


     ,   
      ,              
                 " "

     , ..          ,   - ...

----------


## A L E N A

> , ,    ,


   -     ,        






> ,    ,       ,   ,   -


    -     -    ,          ,          ),    
            ,

----------

> ,   
>       ,              
>                  " "
> 
>      , ..          ,   - ...


  7.2.     ,    ,    ,    ((     ,      - . ,  .

----------


## A L E N A

> 7.2.     ,    ,    ,    ((     ,      - . ,  .


            ...       -

----------


## ZHANNET

,    ,   136 ,      -    ?      ,        ?   , -,    ,    , , ?
      ,        ,      ,     ,     ,      .
        , , ,    ,  ,  ,    10-15           ,   - ?
           ,     ,          ,  .         .

----------


## A L E N A

> ,    ,   136 ,      -    ?      ,        ?   , -,    ,    , , ?
>       ,        ,      ,     ,     ,      .
>         , , ,    ,  ,  ,    10-15           ,   - ?
>            ,     ,          ,  .         .


                          .
   ,        ,       , ..    ,     ,         -    ,    ,       .     ,    !   100%    -       ...       ,            .

----------


## ABell

?       ?

----------


## A L E N A

> ?       ?


,     ...    ??
    ,       
        ,              ,   -

----------


## ABell

..
https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=611963&page=14

----------


## sopoleva

.     .      .   54-.                 ,     100000,00.    50000,00  ,   50000,00  100%,      ,      100000,00.       ,  ,    ,    .  ,       1 8.3  .           ,       ,    .     .               .   .     ,  ,     ,        ,         .     .   ,     .         ,    .       100%          .       .      .          1,5-2          ?.  - .           01.07.19.   ,   ,        .      ?       ,         .  :    .

----------


## Avtaeva

180 +    .   ,       100%     ,   ,      ?...

----------


## ABell

54-     ?

----------

!
    .)
    15%,      / (  ),       /   .      . 
      ( -  -  -    ). 
   ?      ?   , 99 %      ..  !

----------


## ABell

.    ?   ?

----------


## A L E N A

.  ,   -  ...

----------


## ABell

()      ,   .

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ,   ?    ?   ,       !!!!!

----------


## A L E N A

> ()      ,   .


      ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## A L E N A

> .


  -     -   ,          -    ,     .

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## A L E N A

> .


     ...
     ?

----------


## C

.         .   ,         .    - .,   . ,         ,   '  . 
 ?   ""     ?  -  ?      ? 

 .       .

----------


## A L E N A

> .         .   ,         .    - .,   . ,         ,   '  . 
>  ?   ""     ?  -  ?      ? 
> 
>  .       .


   ?
    ,    -    , ..   .      .         1    ,             1 .      -...

      1          .
-   ?
 ...

----------

> .         .   ,         .    - .,   . ,         ,   '  . 
>  ?   ""     ?  -  ?      ? 
> 
>  .       .


 :

 /   ,   '  /   -               ,    (  )

    " " (    "  ",   ,  ,       )

    "" (    "4"),       ", " ( "10")

       ( 3),   ( 2),    ( 1,   ) -       ,   ,     ,       . 
!!!    -          = 20/120%

         " " ( 4). !!!      100%    .

        1).            =   () 2).    = / (    ,     ).

..                          ,             ()    / (  100%  ) 

, .

----------


## A L E N A

> :
> 
>  /   ,   '  /   -               ,    (  )
> 
>     " " (    "  ",   ,  ,       )
> 
>     "" (    "4"),       ", " ( "10")
> 
>        ( 3),   ( 2),    ( 1,   ) -       ,   ,     ,       . 
> ...


         .   " ".         .
      : ,    ( )
..

----------

> .   " ".         .
>       : ,    ( )
> ..


    ,      

  ...


   2  ( ):
1)   () -         
2)    -    ,    100%      

, .

----------


## A L E N A

> ,      
> 
>   ...
> 
> 
>    2  ( ):
> 1)   () -         
> 2)    -    ,    100%      
> 
> , .


      ?

----------


## ZHANNET

.   ,   -   ,   ,    ,      ,       ,     1 ,    .   1 .      1  ,  ,       ,          ?

----------


## C

> " " ( 4). !!!      100%    .


  15%.
         -  ,  ,  -    ..         ,    ,    ,         ,      ,   ,     ..         ?




> ..                          ,             ()    / (  100%  )


           .
    ,  100%,                 ?       ?





> 2  ( ):
> 1)   () -         
> 2)    -    ,    100%


     ,    ,   20   5000 ,      5000,     100000   10000,  20   5000?
       ,      .

----------


## ABell

> 15%.
>          -  ,  ,  -    ..         ,    ,    ,         ,      ,   ,     ..         ?
>        ,      .


    ...   !!!!

----------


## A L E N A

> .   ,   -   ,   ,    ,      ,       ,     1 ,    .   1 .      1  ,  ,       ,          ?


                .        -         .    ?

----------


## ZHANNET

168,      ,     ,       ,   ,    ,  ?        ,      ?   ? 
                   ,      , ,   ,      (    20,      43)    -   .

----------


## ABell

.    ,         .       .

----------


## ZHANNET

,     60 ,  +2%+  ,    ,       ,   ,     63,     ,   ?        ,     -,   ,  ,       ,           ,    .  ,   ,        ,     ,      .

----------


## A L E N A

> 168,      ,     ,       ,   ,    ,  ?        ,      ?   ? 
>                    ,      , ,   ,      (    20,      43)    -   .


         .   .          .    ,          .        .           .        ,      ,       ,             .          .

----------


## A L E N A

> ,     60 ,  +2%+  ,    ,       ,   ,     63,     ,   ?        ,     -,   ,  ,       ,           ,    .  ,   ,        ,     ,      .


.    -   ))       ,    .       ,   ...       ,          .           ?          .

----------


## ABell

<ZHANNET>    ...

----------


## ZHANNET

174  ,    .        -,     ?     ,   ,  , ,       ,   ,    ,    ,  ,  ,  .  2% ,    3%  .
- ,   ,          !!         ,   .   ,    ,    ! 
       ?      ? ,  .

----------


## ZHANNET

173,  -,    , ,     ,    ,        43,    ,         ,        ,   ,    ,          ,      .   ,    ,       ,   -    43?    - ,          ?

----------


## A L E N A

> 173,  -,    , ,     ,    ,        43,    ,         ,        ,   ,    ,          ,      .   ,    ,       ,   -    43?    - ,          ?


         43.        .            .
 ,                .
     ,      .      .

----------


## ABell

174,   ,            .

----------


## ZHANNET

,      9/99   10/99,       

       29  2002  16-00-13/03    ,           (, ) ,                      ,    (, )         ,         , .

 ,        ,            ,   ,      04  1998  402      ,            ,   ,             8  1998  210     ,      ,    (        )  ,    .      2008-2013 .,    43     20             62/01   90/01,    90/02   43     .            . ,         ,  ,   .

----------


## ABell

. ...   ,   .    .      .      .
  ,      .

----------


## A L E N A

.       

 ,      ,    .    -      ,    ,    ,    ,    , ..    .       ,         .

----------


## ABell

,              ().    .
       ...

----------


## ZHANNET

, -  ,  -  , -,    ,     ,     .       ,          ,     -  ,    ,     ,     .          ,    ,       ,      ,   -.

----------


## ABell

,     . (      ).

----------


## A L E N A

> 


   ...        ,       - ,     "  ",     
     ,      
   -    ,      ,

----------


## ABell

" "    ,      ,    .....

----------


## ZHANNET

,  -,    ,      ,   .

----------


## A L E N A

> ,  -,    ,      ,   .


       -  "-"?

----------


## ABell

> ,  -,    ,      ,   .


      .

----------


## ZHANNET

1c ,    ,    . , ,  ,     ,              ,    ,        20    43,  ,    -  ,  -       .    ,        - ,           - ,         .     62/01    90/01    ,   .
      ,       90-,    , .

----------

????  !     ,   . 1

----------

.   .   ,   .   .

----------


## ZHANNET

192,     , .   ,    1  ,         ?  ?        ,   ,        ?      ,     ,   , ,    ?

----------

1.     ,         .        .     .        .47  54-,   -7-20/229@     .   ,          -4-20/12565@  27.06.2019.        ,       .   .       .

----------


## zagadka80

.
  .       .

1.        ? 
             .    . ,         ,      . ,      ,       . ,      ""   .

2.           ?
    ,     .  ,         .            .   ,  ,           (  )     (  ).

, ,       ?

----------

.

----------


## C

!     -   ?       ?         ?

----------

!                 ?

----------


## C

!  15%.      .    ?
   ,    -..    ,        ,   .  ,       ,    ..      ?   2 ?

----------

100%               .    ,       "" ,    .

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> ?


,        .




> 2 ?


.                     .           .

----------


## C

2  , .
    ,         ?
   ,        ?   ,   ( ?)  ? 
  ,         ,    ,       ..        
1.    ,  
2.  ,        
3.  ,     
 ?
      ? 
    ,     -    ?     ?

----------

. .

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> ,        ?







> ?


 1: 01.09.   1000, 03.09.   4000, 07.09  , ,   5000.
:
01.09.  - 1000,   - ,   - /,  -  1000
03.09.  - 4000,   - ,   - /,  -  4000
07.09.  , ,  - 5000,   - //,   -  ,  -   ()

 2: 01.09.   1000, 07.09.   4000   , ,   5000.
:
01.09.  - 1000,   - ,   - /,  - 
07.09.  , ,  - 5000,   - //,   -  ,  -   () 1000,  4000





> ?


    . 




> ,     -    ?


         ,  ..  .

----------


## C

)
   ,     ..  -          ..   2        ..         ..  
   ,       ,  ,       ,     -   ,   .. 
-    (( 

           ,      ?  ?                ?

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> ?


  .      ,     .

----------

[QUOTE=Oksana_Sutormina;55153393]
07.09.  , ,  - 5000,   - //,   -  ,  -   ()

..       1000+4000?  ?   ,       ?     ,       ,       ?         ?

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> ?   ,       ?


.   .

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> ?


  - .      ?

----------

!              ?      ,    ,     ,     7  ,     .   ?      .

----------


## C

. -    ,   ) 
             ?
   ,     50,    ,  ,   5    ,    45  .       (   ,    ,    )     5?

----------


## ABell

-    .
 -    .

----------


## C

> -    .


 .  ?

----------


## C

> 50,    ,  ,   5    ,    45  .       (   ,    ,    )     5?





> -    .


    ?      50    ?

       .     .    ,     - ,  - ,    -   -  - .     . 
 ?

----------

> -    .
>  -    .


 !           ? 
 :
"   (, )         ()        :
  -    ,   -   ;
  -      ,  ,   ;
 .
         ()    ,          , -  ."

         .  ?

----------

(    ),      .

----------

?    ,     . 
  ?

----------


## ABell

,    .

----------

